# RCA MCR51R310 flyback BSC 66J solicito identificación de su terminales



## hember (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola. tengo este flyback totalmente dañado solicito de su ayuda para poder identificar sus terminales y así poder reemplazarlo..... Antemano Gracias!!


----------



## J2C (Jun 6, 2015)

Hember

Probaste de buscarlo *aquí* ????.


Sera *este el esquemático* ????.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dantonio (Jun 6, 2015)

Eliminada la respuesta por estar la misma equivocada.


----------



## J2C (Jun 6, 2015)

Dantonio

Disculpe, pero esa distribuccion de pines no coincide con el esquemático del HR80050.


Y por otra parte el Tv RCA MCR51R310 según el esquemático de *ElektroTanya* lleva el FBT *BSC 66G*    !!!!.


Deberemos esperar que aporte el solicitante para aclarar un poco las cosas  .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2015)

Diagrama de pines


----------



## dantonio (Jun 6, 2015)

J2C , le agradezco sobremanera que haya usted enmendado mi error y le pido disculpas por 
lo mismo al colega a quien he intentado apoyar.


----------



## J2C (Jun 6, 2015)

Dantonio

 No es problema, de hecho al leer la distribución de pines que coloco Ud. busque el esquemático en los dos lugares que suelo buscarlos y lo que más me confunde es por que el esquemático del TV dice totalmente otro modelo *BSC 66G* y que posee una distribución totalmente distinta de pines.

 Aparte que HrDiemen no muestra esquemático para dicho modelo *HR81099* !!!.





 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hember (Jun 6, 2015)

J2C

Si ese es http://www.hrdiemen.com/reparation/flyback/scheme/80050



Te comento que mi flyback BSC 66J y en el diagrama si te fijas dice BSC 66G y también el pin del colector dice que es el pin 3, pero no es así es el pin 2, viendo la placa físicamente va en el pin 2 el colector........

Me encantaría que vean esto:

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/sharp-21vfr100s-flyback-rebentado-t996841.html 

Lo que quiero es reemplazarlo, no lo encuentro ala venta en mi país.....



HrDiemen, veo que si, el problema es no lo puedo usar esa pagina. no le entiendo, disculpen mi ignorancia, me encantaría que dieran algún tutorial.... si no es mucha molestia.




Gracias a todos por los aportes de cada uno!!


----------



## J2C (Jun 6, 2015)

Hember

Si el diagrama no coincide con la placa del tv que tienes físicamente, posiblemente no sea el diagrama correcto. Puede ser una variante de ese diagrama, pero las dos web donde suelo buscar tienen el mismo para dicho modelo de tv.


Por otra parte y dada esa diferencia de conexiones, cuando nosotros no conseguimos un Fly-Back determinado tenemos en Argentina este tipo de posibilidades:

*Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-562575830-flyback-fly-back-tv-universal-de-29-pulgadas-con-manual-_JM* (haz click)

Es un aviso de ML a modo de ejemplo, si mal no recuerdo hay dos ó tres modelos según la dimensión de la pantalla; no se como será el tema de provisión de repuestos en tu país.

Y dada la diferencia de conexiones es algo que solo podrás hacerlo tu comparando las mismas de la placa que posees delante tuyo.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2015)

Tal vez el diagrama esta mal y la información de diemens es correcta, En general y para evitar arcos la entradad de +B y el terminal de coletor se colocan en los pines más separados que son los primeros, para evitar arcos, nunca cerca de los otros que hay menos distancia entre ellos, quien trabaja a diario con TV de este tipo seguramente lo saabe y/o puede verificarlo si nunca le presto atención


----------



## hember (Jun 7, 2015)

Buen día. podrían enseñar como utilizar HrDiemenr veo que ustedes lo pueden utilizar, tendría que abrir otro tema... Gracias a todos!!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2015)

Si lo buscas como RCA no te aparece nada dado que no es el chasis de base, Fijate en el propio diagrama dice Chasis: CN-12C5. lo buscas por este último y aparece, Información a un costado a la izquierda arriva te apre view diagram y alli podes el diagrama que yo puse.
"The  book" se suele vender en casas de electrónica y se pueden bajar actualizaciones del sitio de Diemen
hay tres criterios de busqueda, por codigo del fly-back original, por código Diemen mara y/o chasis


----------

